# Are my girls pregnant



## Lesleykae (May 11, 2015)

We bred our girls in late December. They are due around the 24th of May. Are they pregnant. http://picturesofgoatsandmore.weebly.com


----------



## BokiCurt (Dec 26, 2014)

I wish I could tell just by looking at them. Mine always seem to get their udder very close to the kid(s) dropping. I would also rather see side view picture showing the belly of the goat instead of the top down of the goats sides. If we are taking bets my money is on pregnant but like I said I cannot tell from looking at them.


----------



## Lesleykae (May 11, 2015)

Thank you. I will try to get you that side picture. We are under a thunder storm and it's raining though till 8pm so give me a couple of hours.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

If they are first fresheners, there is no question in my mind that they are both pregnant.


----------



## Lesleykae (May 11, 2015)

They are not first timers they are second timers. I do hope they are pregnant.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They both have udders, so I'd guess yes.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Have their udders always been that size? My guess is no I would say 99.9% positive they are bred


----------



## Lesleykae (May 11, 2015)

Thanks. We bred them last year and we thought they were pregnant but we're not. So now I'm like are are you not.


----------



## Lesleykae (May 11, 2015)

RPC what do you mean no?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes absolutely they are definately pregnant! They look like my doe! She is due June 11. Congratulations!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I meant did they have this big of udders this whole time or have they been slowly growing? My guess would be no they have not always been that size.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree with the others, both girls look bred to me.
They look to be on schedule for May 24th kidding to me.
Good luck!


----------



## Lesleykae (May 11, 2015)

Thank u they are due May 24


----------

